# BOSS title



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It's not really a title-it's an honorific. It can mean Best of Opposite Sex at a Specialty (to Best of Breed), or Best of Opposite Sex in Sweeps. Both of which are honors to be proud of and worth bragging rights.

Technically, it should not go after the name or with the actual titles, but should be in the Honorifics section of k9data. Or something like Ch. Xtra Special Girl CDX, a BOSS puppy or BOSS Winner for advertising. And I prefer it spelled out because it is confusing as to which they are referring to.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And BISS would be either Best in Specialty Show (although is more correctly Best of Breed at a Specialty Show) or Best In Sweepstakes (which are almost always at either Specialties or Supported Entries). And again, both of which are honors to be proud of and worth bragging rights.


----------

